# Visio Schablonen



## Vampirella (29. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute, 
hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. ist dringent! 
Suche Visio Schablonen für ISDN-Karten, Modem, WLAN und Kartenlesegeräte. 

Hab schon bei google gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden. 

Von Dell gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich die Pic´s zu den Geräten,Schränken usw. als downzuloaden. sowas suche ich halt jetzt für die oben angegebenen geräte. 

Gibt es sowas überhaupt 
Danke shonmal im vorraus


----------

